# Tautog at Seagulls



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

Are there any tautog at seagulls pier right now!!!


----------



## dfl0018 (Feb 21, 2013)

They might be there, but I doubt they're biting. People are running out to the triangle wrecks and having a hard time getting them.


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

I actually would like to read a post of ANYONE ever catching fish from that pier.Nnow that should generate some interesting post? Don't ya think?


----------



## Farmdog (Feb 25, 2014)

I took my kids there and my son hooked a 12" flounder in about five minutes on fish bites. No keepers, but there were fish there.


----------



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

never caught anything worth writing about on that pier other than the occasional triggerfish. but the water is getting close to that stripped bass temp give it about a week or two and I will be on the hunt again.


----------



## firstcatch (Feb 7, 2014)

Was that a summer flounder or a winter flounder that your son caught?


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Suavea said:


> I actually would like to read a post of ANYONE ever catching fish from that pier.Nnow that should generate some interesting post? Don't ya think?



Ive caught more fish on that pier than any pier in the 757. Just got to know what your targeting and the conditions,/weather they bite in. Plus the bait they bite.I've caught big bully reds/black drum, trigger ,spades, sea bass, Croaker, spot ,puppy drum, grey trout ,ribbon fish ,blues, striper plus others Im sure all this past summer from there. The only thing ive never caught from that pier was cobia or the kings but I don't target them.


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

IPNURWATER said:


> Ive caught more fish on that pier than any pier in the 757. Just got to know what your targeting and the conditions,/weather they bite in. Plus the bait they bite.I've caught big bully reds/black drum, trigger ,spades, sea bass, Croaker, spot ,puppy drum, grey trout ,ribbon fish ,blues, striper plus others Im sure all this past summer from there. The only thing ive never caught from that pier was cobia or the kings but I don't target them.


There are definitely fish caught there. I've caught some really big croakers there in the spring in addition to spot, croakers, flounder, and blues at different times of the year. Have seen at least one nice striper caught there.


----------



## Farmdog (Feb 25, 2014)

firstcatch said:


> Was that a summer flounder or a winter flounder that your son caught?


I stand corrected, my father looked at the picture and told me it was a fluke. Being from Kansas, it looked like a flounder to me.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

There are many species to target during the warmer months on that pier. I only really go there if the bite is hot, otherwise I like to go to a pier with a better bait and tackle shop, and a cheaper snack bar with less tourists. Also, unless you carpool, $12 is a lot for one person to fish a pier.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Are you allowed to consume alcoholic beverages on the seagull pier? planning to go take a trip out this weekend been itchin to fish and try out new rod n reel setup


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

gpwf20c said:


> Are you allowed to consume alcoholic beverages on the seagull pier? planning to go take a trip out this weekend been itchin to fish and try out new rod n reel setup




No but can in restaurant...just not on pier. Wink wink


----------



## moejm23 (Dec 15, 2012)

the price is $15 now to go on the pier.


----------



## bnuts (Nov 3, 2013)

Did anyone make it out to seagull ? ANY LUCK ?


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah has anybody fished for Tautog on the pier


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

sutphinda said:


> Yeah has anybody fished for Tautog on the pier


I went sunday because it was nice out and i wanted to check out the pier, no luck zero bites used cut mullet and fish bites bw.


----------



## fishncrab (Feb 12, 2014)

mmmmm Tog. Best tasting fish. If they're out there I'm game. Use green crab, if they're out there, that's what they like. Just don't let any of the live green crabs go in the water. We don't need them in our water round here.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Getting ready to stock up on fishing lines any recommendations on line color green/red/yellow? fish mostly the Chesapeake bay and VA beach thank you.


----------



## Bodie (Jan 4, 2014)

I've heard line color is not too important. Some guys use yellow or red braid for high visibility then use a fluorocarbon leader or use a sharpie to color the last 8ft of the brain... Just depends I guess.


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

the dogfish/shark bite is always good this time of year on seagull


----------



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

*seagull*

I've been out there several times both with fishbites and with whole finger mullet I suppose it's what/how your fishing and with what rig. if i'm targeting blues i have a "no fail" rig that i use with a tri swivel set up on finger mullet. never fails. well it just hasn't failed me yet....(knock on wood.)


----------

